# Adding recording time



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I was recording the F1 race last night. My season pass adds an extra hour in case of delay. Well, at one point it was red-flagged because of rain and ended up taking 3:45 when I had allowed only 3:30. Imagine my surprise when I checked and saw that I had got the whole thing.

In checking, I found adding time now says one hour OR MORE, which apparently means until the end whenever that is. When did that happen and is it something I can rely on going forward? In other words, how does it know when the program actually ends so it can stop recording?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would guess that the Guide Data would get Updated which would show the New End of the Program and the DVR would react accordingly to the Guide Data.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Richierich said:


> I would guess that the Guide Data would get Updated which would show the New End of the Program and the DVR would react accordingly to the Guide Data.


Yes, I agree.

The DVR doesn't actually know when a show ends or begins. It depends on only two things to make it's recording start/stop decisions: the guide data or the specific instructions of the user.

There was talk of having DVR's (and VCR's!) "know" when shows begin and end by analyzing the data sent in the vertical blanking interval but it never happened. Apparently, the software people were too busy developing apps for the iPhone.


----------

